# E-leaf Lemo Questions



## Bacon Rage (14/12/17)

Hi all. 

My name is Tim and I'm new here and wanted to ask a question of the forum here.

I recently just purchased an RDA Lemo tank to save on costs of coils.

Now it's been really strange as when I got it the first few hits I got off it tasted amazing, but right after it started to taste weird, burnt, quite harsh and bitter. 

I went immediately back to the store and asked for some help but all the store attendants said it tasted fine.

I left it for a day and tried the next day and it still tasted funny so I went back to check if the wick had burnt or anything but an additional consultant also confirmed that it tasted fine to them.

Some of yesterday while using it it tasted pretty normal but overall I just get a really bitter taste out of it. Today much of the same except it hasn't tasted good once.

Now a slight aside question, I am finding I am slightly sick, not full blown but the starting of flu. Does anyone else fine that messes with their taste buds a lot because I have experienced this before with my old Melo tank and sometimes after a few days my taste buds right themselves. I'm not sure if the problem is just with my taste buds. I've been smoking a creme soda flavour and just changed it to a watermelon to see but the experience is quite similar. 

I am just feeling quite confused that 3 people seem to think it tastes fine but to me it's just bitter and maybe slightly burnt. 

Do you think I should change the wick to be sure? I was told up to 75w is still fine to not burn the wick (I'm running at around 60w) and the wick has been in there for only 2 and a bit days. 

I just wanted to get some feedback on if anyone has experienced something similar? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stosta (14/12/17)

Bacon Rage said:


> Hi all.
> 
> My name is Tim and I'm new here and wanted to ask a question of the forum here.
> 
> ...


What resistance is your coil reading at @Bacon Rage ?


----------



## Bacon Rage (14/12/17)

Stosta said:


> What resistance is your coil reading at @Bacon Rage ?



It sits roughly around .44/.45.


----------



## Stosta (14/12/17)

I think depending on how it is wicked then 60W might be too high for it. You can _safely_ fire at 60, but it might impact the flavour. For example on my billet at the moment is sitting at 0.55, and anything over 35W starts to burn the cotton (because I haven't wicked it right). What happens if you turn it down to say 40W?

In saying this, I have no experience with the Lemo, hopefully someone that know more about it may have some better ideas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bacon Rage (14/12/17)

Thanks for the advice man! I have tried it at various temperatures and mostly get a similar weird taste but it's strange because for a brief period yesterday I was running it at 60 and it was tasting good but again today it's a bit weird. I know it's possible my taste could be messed right now, trying a sweeter watermelon flavour and the bitterness seems to be less noticeable than the creme soda. I'll try run it lower for a little bit a see how it goes! Appreciate the help.


----------



## Stosta (14/12/17)

And you've tried the juice before? So you know it isn't just a weird-flavoured juice?


----------



## Bacon Rage (14/12/17)

Yeah I generally smoke the Blends - Zesty Berry but I needed to give myself a break so I moved onto the Vape King Creme Soda which has always tasted good to me. The first hit I got off the tank tasted great but it's just been downhill since there haha. So trying out some juices now to test my taste buds. I think the flu might have something to do with it.


----------



## BumbleBee (14/12/17)

Ah the good old Lemo, a true classic 

@Silver still uses one, maybe he can help out with some coil and wicking advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Ah the good old Lemo, a true classic
> 
> @Silver still uses one, maybe he can help out with some coil and wicking advice



Thanks for the tag @BumbleBee 

Sorry to hear about your troubles @Bacon Rage 
Tell me, which Lemo did you get?

I have the original Lemo1
Like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

